# programming



## Nisha Gupta (Sep 14, 2011)

i want to learn c and java help me out plzz

as soon as possible plz and also i m a new member of this site


----------



## Neuron (Sep 14, 2011)

If you are good with texts i recommend you buy a good text book and start learning.I don't know about java but for C i would recommend 'C, The Complete Reference' by Herbert Schildt.

and welcome to the forum


----------



## Nisha Gupta (Sep 14, 2011)

thnx..hey do know how to create softwares


----------



## nims11 (Sep 15, 2011)

start with 'C' and polish it.
K&R for 'C' (Brian Kernighan and Dennis Ritchie)
is a good book that will get you going.


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 15, 2011)

I could suggest a good beginner book for Java since I came across one at the college I used to work at. 

"Head First Java - Kathy Sierra and Bert" something  

If you don't mind a non-technical book (its a fun read) to start out in Java then this would definitely make a good addition. If you plan on writing a certification which seems to be the trend of everyone nowadays then the best book recommended for SCJA is Cameron McKenzies book on the subject.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2011)

Nisha Gupta said:


> i want to learn c and java help me out plzz
> 
> as soon as possible plz and also i m a new member of this site



both are very good languages to start with

u can start with Wrox professional series books they give layman explanation so its easy to kick-start with any language.

also have a look at Black book series books such as "Java Black book"

& keep learning & welcome to TDF njoy your stay


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2011)

For startup go with C...and later you can try the head first series for java...welcome to TDF!!!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are totally new to programming, I would recommend learning Python.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 16, 2011)

Learn python first, then it will be easy to learn C/C++ and Java.
For C go for Programming in ANSI C by Denies Ritchie also you have this forum to post your doubts.
Welcome to TDF


----------



## sunzeal (Sep 16, 2011)

C seems easy.

Java has stuff such as classes etc which is too confusing for new user.

I started with C, learning C++ now, concepts like Classes initially were too confusing for me initially, so better start with C.


----------



## Nisha Gupta (Sep 16, 2011)

abhijangda said:


> Learn python first, then it will be easy to learn C/C++ and Java.
> For C go for Programming in ANSI C by Denies Ritchie also you have this forum to post your doubts.
> Welcome to TDF



python which book i shud refer for python


----------



## mitraark (Sep 17, 2011)

ANSI C there is an Indian Version , it is simple and is for getting to know the most basic knowledge of C , a good base is definitely required for programming. First learn the basics , later on you can think about 'creating softwares' , trust me it is a long way ahead.


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 18, 2011)

Nisha Gupta said:


> python which book i shud refer for python



there are some good tutorials and a good one is docs.python.org and you can find Python books here
wiki.python.org/moin/IntroductoryBooks
also Head First Python by Paul Barry is a very good introductory book.
Practice as much as you can.
Happy Programming......


----------



## Nisha Gupta (Sep 18, 2011)

poster presentatn nd paper presentation is gng to held in my colleg in mnth of oct suggest me with latest topics for both poster and paper in software field.Last year it was held and i have in ClOUD COMPUTING..so suggest me with topics


----------



## Nisha Gupta (Oct 14, 2011)

hey suggest me with some paper presentation topics


----------



## Garbage (Oct 14, 2011)

Telematics and Navigation...


----------



## umeshtangnu (Oct 15, 2011)

mitraark said:


> ANSI C there is an* Indian Version* , it is simple and is for getting to know the most basic knowledge of C , a good base is definitely required for programming. First learn the basics , later on you can think about 'creating softwares' , trust me it is a long way ahead.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 15, 2011)

umeshtangnu said:


>



He might be talking about LPE (Low Price Edition).


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

Nisha Gupta said:


> python which book i shud refer for python


Good book for starting Python is 'How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python' by Peter Wentworth, Jeffrey Elkner, Allen B. Downey, and Chris Meyers.


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 31, 2011)

nisargshah95 said:


> Good book for starting Python.



I'd actually recommend Zed Shaw's Learn Python the Hard Way. 

He's got Learn C the Hard Way in the pipeline too. 

Learn Code The Hard Way -- Books And Courses To Learn To Code


----------



## achuthan1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

If you are absolutely new to a programming language it is better to  join a institute. You can use the books along with what is taught in class.It is hard for me to motivate myself to learn new concepts. IF u attend lectures it will be easier.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 1, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> I'd actually recommend Zed Shaw's Learn Python the Hard Way.
> 
> He's got Learn C the Hard Way in the pipeline too.
> 
> Learn Code The Hard Way -- Books And Courses To Learn To Code


If someone's low on budget, 'How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python' is a free and open source book and is pretty useful for beginners. But I guess every book has its own advantages. Depends on the reader


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 2, 2011)

^ The Learn Code The Hard Way series of books are free as well if you read them online. You'll have to pay if you need the PDF/Mobi/Kindle versions


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 11, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> ^ The Learn Code The Hard Way series of books are free as well if you read them online. You'll have to pay if you need the PDF/Mobi/Kindle versions


Oh. Didn't know that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Garbage (Nov 12, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> ^ The Learn Code The Hard Way series of books are free as well if you read them online. You'll have to pay if you need the PDF/Mobi/Kindle versions



Actually, you can write a script which can scrap HTML version and put it inside PDF.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Nov 12, 2011)

Garbage said:


> Actually, you can write a script which can scrap HTML version and put it inside PDF.


There are already free online HTML to PDF converters out there. One example - *www.web2pdfconvert.com/


----------



## AMEYLOGIN (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Friends

This is my first post in this forum. I am a programmer like you. I have some help about VB.NET and Web Template.

If anybody want to help me please contact with me or mail me.

Thanks


----------



## Garbage (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Ameylogin,

Welcome to the forum. Please read Forum Rules first.

@Mods, I think this thread served it's purpose. We shall lock it.


----------

